# BYOK - Kayak Experiences?



## sparty (Aug 20, 2014)

I am wanting to bring our 2 Kayak's with us when we stay at the resorts in the Pacific NW.  Anyone have experience bringing their Kayak's to Worldmark resorts?

Biggest issue I think would be storage - ours are rather small at 10 ft.. They are licensed in Oregon..

Top places I am thinking about is Depoe Bay, Seaside, Running Y, and Bend (Eagle Crest, Seventh Mountain)

Interested in knowing if others do this and how it worked out..


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 20, 2014)

I know nothing about kayaks or kayaking, but if you are asking about a secure place to store them at a WorldMark resort I'd suggest you call the resorts you are interested in directly and ask them.  The phone numbers for the resorts are listed in the resort pages (Resort Gallery) on the WorldMark web site.


----------

